# Birthmarks



## Rivers mom (Feb 11, 2015)

My DS was born with prominent "angel kiss" or "salmon patch" birthmarks on his eye, and nose. Although 4 doctors have told us they will go away on their own, another dermatologist is concerned they may be port wine stains and he will need laser treatment. I'm very anxious and worried! Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

99% of the time they go away. 

They are no problem. Do not worry.


----------



## dhsredhead (Sep 12, 2009)

My daughter had one on her side it faded as she got older and is completely gone now. She's 8.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DD2's "cutie mark" has all but faded at age 3


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

My dd had a few. Her eyelids, and the back of her neck. Eyelids faded within a few months. The neck is still faint at 2.5 yrs. sometimes it depends on where they are. Face birthmarks seem to fade faster than on the body. In my experience.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

TELL you pediatrician to note and record the birthmarks. In an ER situation, these marks can be used to accuse you of injuring your own child. 

My youngest had large mongolian spots on his thigh and these were used against me at the wrong time. He also had and still has a large "strawberry spot" on his neck.


----------



## Alona Bondarenko (Jun 15, 2016)

I have many birthmark and my baby too, Eberything is ok. Do not worry it's nature


----------



## alertleaf (Jul 13, 2016)

My daughter has birth-marks on her cheek. Its kind of cute. If your doctor told you it will go away, then there is no need to worry. They will disappear as he grows up.


----------



## omarinbox1888 (Jul 14, 2016)

My daughter has one on her butt. It should fade. I had one on my arm. All but gone now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

My 3yo DD has a small, but dark spot on her eyelid and a large but light mark on her hip. Neither has faded much so far and we've decided to leave them alone.

They either will fade or they won't. Worrying won't change anything. Learn about your options so you can make an informed decision about any treatments or procedures if they don't fade and try not to worry too much (I know that is sooo much easier said than done)

I just reread my post and realized it could sound flip or dismissive of your feelings. That's not my intention at all. It's just, for myself, I've found that focusing on things I can change keeps me sane. Worrying over and dwelling on things I have no control over makes me feel overwhelmed and helpless.


----------



## Meghna Arora (Jul 7, 2016)

Rivers mom said:


> My DS was born with prominent "angel kiss" or "salmon patch" birthmarks on his eye, and nose. Although 4 doctors have told us they will go away on their own, another dermatologist is concerned they may be port wine stains and he will need laser treatment. I'm very anxious and worried! Has anyone had a similar experience?


My daughter has two birthmarks on her body, one dark green color mark is on her right foot and the other green color mark is on her hip. Although doctors told us not to worry as these types of birthmarks are very common in newborns. As a mother i'm worried about her birthmarks, do they disappear with time or will they get fade :frown:


----------



## KathyCookGoddess (Jul 12, 2016)

My oldest had one on her leg, and it's so faint now that you can't notice it unless you really look for it.


----------

